# Habistat Pulse-proportional help.



## ATOJAR (Aug 5, 2012)

So ive just bought a brand new Habistat Pulse-proportional thermostat, Came yesterday, Plugged it and and all working fine, Red light was pulsing away and the viv was sitting nicely at 40c, At the basking spot.

Came home from work today to find my basking temp at 30c! :gasp:

I noticed the red light was on but really dim & not pulsing, So i went straight out to buy another thinking that one was faulty, Guess what? Exactly the same issue with this one, Really dim "heat" light & no heat to the ceramic heater, The ceramic heater works fine while plugged directly into the wall socket.

The light just says on solid, Really dim but no pulsing, No matter if i turn the dial left or right, Ive tried different plug sockets without the ceramic heater plugged in & ive tried different sockets around the house, Nothing helped.

Would anybody know whats wrong? ... Whats the chances of two different Habistat Pulse-proportional thermostats from two different shops having exactly the same issue?

Thanks.


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

Have you got a high range stat? the normal ones only go upto about 35c. That would mean that the basking spot would never get to 40c. Have you tried moving the probe to a different position in the vivarium?
One thing to try to see if the stat is working. Put the probe in a cool place for a bit with a lamp attached to the stat and see if you get anything. It's a hot day today so i'm guessing that the stat(s) has detected the maximum temperature it can and the logic circuit has shut the heat off.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

ignore me - mis read the post


----------



## ATOJAR (Aug 5, 2012)

Never mind, I'm such an idiot!

I found out that the dim light means one of two things, Either the ceramic bulb has gone/broke OR the thermostat does not have a heather/bulb connected in the first place.

Although my bulb works fine & the heater/bulb was connected.

Turns out the Habistat Pulse-proportional thermostat don't like being plugged into a a 4 way plug extension, Plugged it directly into the wall plug its self and wall working fine.

:blush:


----------



## ATOJAR (Aug 5, 2012)

ATOJAR said:


> Never mind, I'm such an idiot!
> 
> I found out that the dim light means one of two things, Either the ceramic bulb has gone/broke OR the thermostat does not have a heather/bulb connected in the first place.
> 
> ...


Well it turns out it wasn't anything to do with it being plugged into a 4 way plug adapter/extension after all lol.

The little button/switch for the ceramic heater is faulty, If you press the button in the "on" position a little harder it works perfect, Just placed a little blu tack on the switch for now.


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

Glad you're up and running. Habistat's don't often fail. To have one fail is unusual. Two is near on impossible.


----------

